# Shock Oil



## skarian (Aug 7, 2009)

I was wondering where I can purchase RC Car Shock Oil. The same lube Dan Cohen uses, also would you recommend, edison cubes, if so what color, also is it a spray like crc, if not how do i apply it, a picture would also help


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

You answered your own question. It's for RC cars, so get it wherever you would get RC cars. It's a liquid and it comes in a small flip top bottle.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 7, 2009)

Most hobby stores that sell high end RC cars will have it. I put this on a few of my cubes and it made the feel of the cube extremely "slippery." It turns out one of them is now my main cube, however Ive been using CRC ever since so i cant say if the RC shock oil is to credit for this. I used 30 wt. oil and was pleased with it at first, attached is a picture of what I used.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 7, 2009)

I got 20W shock oil off this page, http://hobbypeople.net/prdcls/carspm01.asp

I prefer CRC Silicone spray, but I use the shock oil for my big cubes. Spray propellants can tend to fuse pieces together (if I am too slow to work in the lube) and I don't want have to disassemble and reassemble a big cube to unfuse them.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 7, 2009)

very true, i had a friend use 25 wt. oil on his V-7 and was pleased as CRC caused the pieces to fuse together temporarily.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I prefer CRC Silicone spray, but I use the shock oil for my big cubes. Spray propellants can tend to fuse pieces together (if I am to slow to work in the lube) and I don't want have to disassemble and reassemble a big cube to unfuse them.



Same here. It's a force to be reckoned with on a mefferts 4x4.


----------



## panyan (Aug 7, 2009)

i got it off ebay, 20cl for £3.45 or something


----------



## skarian (Aug 8, 2009)

thank you all for the great feedback, also is it possible to find it at home depot, if not ill just order online. 
When I lube it do i just pour it in, or what, thank you for the pics very helpful


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've gotten shock oil from a couple places, but never home depot. The only store I've found it in was a hobby store near my house.

Online, I've ordered from here:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXSGB3&P=7
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=++&FVSEARCH=shock+oil&search=Go
If you get some, I'd recommend 20-25 weight, which seems to work best.


----------



## skarian (Aug 8, 2009)

So this is adequate:confused: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LX3309&P=7
:confused::confused::confused::confused::confused::confused::confused:


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 8, 2009)

The team associated (ae) shock oil is what i used. I just dropped some in side and worked it in similar to a silicone spray. Be careful as i put too much on and it dripped out on to the stickers (easier than silicone would), and was extremely oily and unpleasant to cube with. I re-stickered eventually, so proceed with caution. But I'd say that's just fine.


----------



## nat4sail (Jan 25, 2011)

i like to use 20 weight shock oil. i apply it the same way as lubix because it is 100% silicone just as lubix is. it works great and i am very pleased ^__^


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2011)

is 40 weight shock oil good? anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2011)

i think i use 50


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i think i use 50


 
either that, 30, jig-a-loo, or 3-in-1 silicone?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2011)

if the 3 in 1 is in a yellow and black can dont buy it, id say either the 40 or jig a loo


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> if the 3 in 1 is in a yellow and black can dont buy it, id say either the 40 or jig a loo


 
u mean this can?





http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...1562P/3-in-1%2BSilicone%2BSpray.jsp?locale=en


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2011)

yes i do mean it its useless and bad


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> yes i do mean it its useless and bad


 
i used it on my storebought a long time ago
its decent but i cant compare since its the only cube i own atm


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2011)

3-in-1 is not bad, although most other lubes are 9000x better.
I'd say go for jig-a-loo.
Don't have the time to read the thread, but I assume you're beginning. You'll have to be careful with jig-a-loo. It bonds plastic if you don't use it correctly. But then again, there's almost no risk with shock oil.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 8, 2011)

I use CRC heavy duty silicone but want to try shock oil is there any physical store where you can buy it? (e.g. walmart, pep boys, etc. etc.)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2011)

Hobby shops that sell high-end RC cars.


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2011)

dillonbladez said:


> 3-in-1 is not bad, although most other lubes are 9000x better.
> I'd say go for jig-a-loo.
> Don't have the time to read the thread, but I assume you're beginning. You'll have to be careful with jig-a-loo. It bonds plastic if you don't use it correctly. But then again, there's almost no risk with shock oil.


 
shock oil is cheaper as well but not much, only a few bucks less


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2011)

ya but it lasts a lot longer


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> ya but it lasts a lot longer


 
You're referring to Jig-A-Loo or Shock Oil?
I assume it's Jig-A-Loo, but I don't think the OP would.


----------

